
Where GREP Came From (2018) [video] - evolve2k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTfOnGZUZDk
======
evolve2k
I found it amusing when he explained how the Editor of the day was pronounced
“E D” rather than “Ed” which would in my mind make more sense as short for
Editor.

I’m sure history is littered with this little micro sticking points.

